
Introducing Sailfish X and all the details you want to know - cJ0th
https://blog.jolla.com/sailfishx/
======
floatboth
50€ for a mobile operating system, in the age of free everything?? o_0

~~~
cJ0th
I am still rocking my dumb phone. But should I get a smartphone I'll gladly
pay 50€ for this OS.

